# VW Carpark Night Photoshoot



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Hi folks,

just some quick snaps after the cars were washed...

Lomax: Candy White MK5 GTi
Pidge: Black Magic Polo MK6
Mark M: Black Magic MK5 GTi

Lomax has added a couple of RS4 items...the sleaze :argie:

I have added a front mount intercooler with open U.S for grilles.
Wheels refurbished satin black for winter.
Carbonio carbon fibre air intake.

Hopefully some new wheels will be here tomo :lol:

Pidge has a new car coming to replace the Polo, Ibiza Cupra 

Anyways, just some quick snaps...my car will be prepped for winter shortly.






















































































































































































































































































































































































































Cheers,
Mark.


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Really breath-taking photos Mark, stunning white GTI, RS4 seats and wheel. Loving it.


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

:argie::argie::argie:

WOW!!!

All three DUB's look stunning, especially the interior of Lomax's car!

Seen your wheel change over on EastsideVW Mark, I'm liking the new look.

On a side note what camera settings do you use for night shots or do you just play about with them for the best results?


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Some great shots there M8 and the cars are fantastic too. well done great shot.:thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

ABSOLOUTLY GEORGOUS :thumb::thumb::thumb:


----------



## Stew (Jul 9, 2007)

Lovely. Really liking the black wheels too. 

I hope you paid your £2.30!


----------



## Ebbe J (Jun 18, 2008)

Nice shoot! Thanks for sharing.. Very neat interior in the white MK.V. 

Kind regards,

Ebbe Jörgensen


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks folks 



S-X-I said:


> :argie::argie::argie:
> 
> WOW!!!
> 
> ...


Ta. I set it to shutter priority, set ISO and sometimes the WB.

Basically a semi auto setting.

Once I get offshore again, I am going to read into the manual etc and a photography book.



Stew said:


> Lovely. Really liking the black wheels too.
> 
> I hope you paid your £2.30!


Of course haha. Robbing basts!


----------



## Luckymonkey (Mar 19, 2007)

Makes me want a Golf!
Awsome cars, a real credit to you :thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Absolutely stunning. The interior of the white golf is just mind blowing. Hope no one is allowed to eat or drink in there


----------



## A21GAV (Nov 26, 2007)

Absolutely love them all, cool pics as well :thumb:


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow!!


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Cracking cars and pics there Mark :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

All 3 are stunning 

I really love Lomax's interior - how red are those seats


----------



## alan burnett (Aug 21, 2007)

stunning pics mark cant wait to get my golf looking as good as yours


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

blinkin heck. speechless.


----------



## GeeJay (Jun 10, 2007)

:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho:doublesho That black GTi is absolutely STUNNING!! I love the super stealthness of it. When are you selling?  

I'm also a lover of white cars, so I do love the white golf too! 

Excellent photos there, you really have brought out the best in them


----------



## ianking (Jun 6, 2007)

Looking good.

I really liked the Bentley wheels on the golf though.


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

wow...loving those shots!


----------



## chris l (Mar 5, 2007)

Stunning cars and lovely pics mate :thumb:


----------



## joe_0_1 (Apr 7, 2007)

Absolutely incredible. The white Golf is :doublesho :doublesho 

Have you got high-res versions at all?


----------



## adam211088 (Oct 12, 2008)

Lovin the white golf gti, interior on that is amazing!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

looking smart


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Very nice, cracking photos and good looking cars


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Just WOW. Very Smart looking Vdubs. The interior in the white one is amazing. Photos are sooooooo impressive also. :thumb:


----------



## Gandi (Dec 18, 2007)

All 3 cars look Stunning but the White one is Amazing


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

black one needs some porsche style brakes to finish it off

all are stunning, poor polo not getting a look in but its a mint looking thing. white interior has audi wheel and seats any other bits done to the interior to make it look like that


----------



## _daveR (Jun 3, 2008)

What products have been used on the white golf? Looks nice and glossy.


----------



## ABGT170 (Feb 20, 2008)

Wow! Love all three. The outside of the black MK5 and the interior of the white MK5 would be the car to take to back to VW and say... "see what you should have done?!"

Do you know where the RS4 seats were sourced from? I am trying to find a pair in Anthracite for an A3.

Thanks!


----------



## MikeTDI (Aug 2, 2006)

is the white MK5 on air ride?


----------



## colarado red (Jun 5, 2008)

awesome gti's:argie::argie::argie::argie::argie:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

MikeTDI said:


> is the white MK5 on air ride?


99% sure its judt on coilover's, I have too say all 3 look stunning, really liking the polo, making me think i want a polo now over a golf:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Alexmk5 (Sep 17, 2007)

wonderful cars and photos!


----------



## TwinSport (Aug 5, 2007)

Lovely pictures!

I like the white Mk5 GTI because of the great looking wheels and seats.

Oh, and the cars are very clean!


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

all look brilliant, and some great photos, but how do you attach front number plates, the front of our mk5 has a plastic bit on the grill piece???


----------



## saxoboy07 (Oct 20, 2007)

Three Gorgeous VW's:thumb: that white Golf is lovely:argie:


----------



## djcromie (Mar 22, 2007)

wow wow wow, all three cars look mean as fook, fantastic photos mate


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Spect!


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

_daveR said:


> What products have been used on the white golf? Looks nice and glossy.


Just multiple coats of zym0l concours


----------



## lomax (Feb 5, 2007)

MikeTDI said:


> is the white MK5 on air ride?


Just on coilovers,

Cheers for the comments guys


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

quality set of pics there mate


----------



## Nam (Sep 13, 2006)

Every single time i see this white mk5 i get so annoyed! Its just sooooo nice its untrue. love the way none of the mods scream out at you and the way everything works so well together. Lomax, you should be sooooo proud to own this car!

As for the black mk5, how clean?!?!?!? another stunning example!! great work and great photography


----------



## G105ALY (Dec 6, 2006)

Bad ass golfs! White has to be colour of 2008!


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

Gorgeous, just gorgeous pics there mate. Love them


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Cracking photo's Mark and the cars look awesome.:thumb:


----------



## Big Bru (Apr 27, 2008)

Top photo's! I like the black GTI alot!:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning pictures there


----------



## Digger (Aug 24, 2006)

Fantastic examples and fantastic photo's !

Out of interest, what product do you use on the black plastic / trim ?


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

Superb chaps, just superb... the cars, the photography, the vibe. You crazy fools!


----------



## Altered Carbon (Apr 17, 2007)

Sexual chocolate - loving those pics! :thumb:


----------



## baasb (Aug 8, 2007)

Some nice cars and some nice pictures there, you should try HDR some time, that really makes the difference in car park shots


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

The cars look great as does the photos top work


----------



## The Autowerks (Mar 31, 2006)

Hi Mark, 

What Tyres do you have on your black golf?


----------



## spooj (Mar 29, 2008)

jaw dropping motors and pics.very well done


----------



## Mark M (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry I have just got back online!

Thanks to all for your kind comments, we all appreciate it 



The Autowerks said:


> Hi Mark,
> 
> What Tyres do you have on your black golf?


They are Yokohama Parada Spec 2 tyres. Excellent tyres for sure.

Circa £100 a corner, which is reasonable. www.camskill.co.uk

Cheers.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Wow! Absolutely stunning, all of them!


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Fantastic cars! Fantastic photos, enough said!!:thumb: :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

amazing cars and pics :thumb:


----------



## dibraggio (May 31, 2006)

superb photos!! cant beleive i have never seen these going about!! the rs4 wheel and seats are stunning. also love the stealth of the black golf!!


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

stunning mate :thumb::thumb:


----------



## rfmatt (Aug 9, 2008)

Awesome mate, loving the cars and the shots!


----------



## PAB (Feb 9, 2008)

Stunning cars and photos :thumb:


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Fantastic photo's great work on all 3 cars


----------

